# Angeln auf Lachs ?



## molch (10. Februar 2005)

*Hallo Leute*
Wie schon gesagt fahren wir im Juli 2005 auf die Insel *Stord* nach Norwegen, da ich in Zeitschriften gelesen habe das man dort auch auf Lachs angeln kann, wollte ich mal fragen wo der nächste Lachsfluss in der Nähe von Stord ist und muss man sich da anmelden oder kann man einfach hinfahren.
Bei den Angelmethoden ist alles erlaubt wie Spinnfischen oder mit Naturködern ?
mfG
Molch


----------



## trond (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Lachs ?*

Sieh mal diesen Link 

Das ist in Norwegisch. Du kannst aber bei Gavlavatna, Hovtrongsvatnet, Mosavatnet osv. auf den Link gehen. Da sind Karten. Du kannst dann sehen wo das ist. Es sind nicht alles Lachsfluesse. Es sind auch Seen dabei. Du faengst da gut Forelle und Saibling. 

So sieht das jetzt aus:







Du kanns aber nicht einfach yum angeln gehen. Du musst im Turistkontor ein Fiskekort kaufen. Nur mit Lizenz darf man angeln wenn man aelter als 16 ist.


----------

